# Joint for edge gluing cabinet top



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Making a night stand out of redwood boards.
For the top should I just leave the edges flat and glue together or run through the router table with tongue and groove bit? What router bit would be best? What is a good clamping system for this? I don't have a real work bench just a table with a top that isn't that flat, could put a piece of MDF on it to make it flat.

Thanks


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

You can make an improvised router table for like $10 bucks if you have two saw horses. Search lumber jocks for router tables. MDF or plywood base, one board screwed into place for a pivot and a clamp to hold the other end to the base. You use the router to cut a hole and screw it under the "table." I believe Home Depot has a router bit set for tounge and groove. You could just rabbet out the edges on one side and cut a mortise down the length of the opposing side.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

I already have a good router table, just lacking on the workbench.
I was thinking something like this:


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

No need for joinery on long grain glue joints. Just joint them square and glue them up. Pipe clamps top and bottom will help keep the panel flat. 
If you're concerned the workbench isn't flat, you can use clamping cauls as a little insurance that your panel will be flat. 








If you have a planer, do the glueup in stages. For instance a 24" wide glueup made from 6" wide boards could start by gluing two pairs of boards together. After the glue dries, plane the two resulting 12" planks smooth. Then glue the two planks together. That way you only have one glue line to sand.


----------

